# Industry News: Sony announces new 50mm, 40mm and 24mm lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2021)

> *SAN DIEGO, CA – March 23, 2021* – Sony Electronics Inc. has announced the addition of three new G Lenses™ to its impressive E-mount line-up – the FE 50mm F2.5 G (model SEL50F25G), FE 40mm F2.5 G (model SEL40F25G) and FE 24mm F2.8 G (model SEL24F28G). All three lenses deliver high image quality and beautiful bokeh in a lightweight and compact design, perfect for photographers and videographers needing high image quality combined with easy mobility.
> When paired with a Sony full-frame or APS-C camera, all three lenses offer high resolution, intuitive operability, and fast, precise and quiet AF (autofocus) capabilities. The lenses were designed for a wide range of photo and video uses including portraiture, landscape, street photography and more.
> 
> “At Sony we are constantly innovating to develop the best tools that allow photographers and video creators to realize their artistic vision,” said Neal Manowitz, deputy president for Imaging Products and Solutions Americas at Sony...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 23, 2021)

That 24mm is quite underwhelming when compared to Sigma's recently announced 24mm 3.5 lens.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 23, 2021)

Same strategy as Sigma's latest: small, inexpensive, yet high quality (expected).
Interesting approach, after all these heavy monsters. (Yes Sigma, I mean you!).


----------



## fabiorossi (Mar 24, 2021)

Canon, you can do it better. Please, do it. I always dream with a pancake wide angle lens.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 24, 2021)

These are all video-first lenses. Judging from the CR demographic, I don't think many here will feel that they're missing out


----------

